# Bosnian (BCS):  If you're still going



## mali_zec

", if you're still going"    .. Kako se kaže ovo?   As in  "We'll see each other there, if you're still going."


----------



## SweetCherry

Vidjećemo se tamo, ako još planiraš da ideš.
("We'll see each other there, if you're still planning to go).

Vidimo se tamo, to jest, ako još planiraš da ideš.
(See you there, it is, if you are still planning to go).


----------



## slavic_one

We'll see each other there, if you're still going. - Vidjet ćemo se tamo, ako još uvijek ideš. (..ako još planiraš ići).

This "to jest" is a bit unclear to me. What that do in that sentance?


----------



## SweetCherry

slavic_one said:


> We'll see each other there, if you're still going. - Vidjet ćemo se tamo, ako još uvijek ideš. (..ako još planiraš ići).
> 
> This "to jest" is a bit unclear to me. What that do in that sentance?


I didn't know which context this is used in, but the sentence with "it is"
could be used if the person he is speaking with has already mentioned that he is having second thoughts about going.


----------



## slavic_one

But why did you make that sentence?  I really find it pretty unusual and think that "it is" part doesn't belong there.


----------



## SweetCherry

Because I am not sure that he will be there, and I want to find out.
The sentence with "it is" (pronounced with the certain intonation) sounds like a question, I expect to hear the answer.


----------



## slavic_one

Ok it's still unnatural to me. At least put a full-stop in front of it.


----------



## SweetCherry

See you there, it is, if you are still planning to go.
See you there. It is, if you are still planning to go.
See you there. If you are still planning to go, it is.
All of them sound natural to me.


----------



## frone

Maybe what SweetCherry meant was "that is"?

See you there, that is, if you are still planning to go.
See you there. That is, if you are still planning to go.
See you there. If you are still planning to go, that is.


----------



## SweetCherry

frone said:


> Maybe what SweetCherry meant was "that is"?
> 
> See you there, that is, if you are still planning to go.
> See you there. That is, if you are still planning to go.
> See you there. If you are still planning to go, that is.


 
Yes, that's what I meant. Thank you for helping me out.


----------

